# Kernel mode PPPoE-[Risolto]

## Gandalf98

Ho sempre usato RP-PPPoE in modalità user-mode. Oggi vagando un pò per il forum ho trovato questo:

[url]

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77326

[/url]

Ed ho deciso di provare. Ho seguito la guida e sembra tutto a posto, infatti quando riavvio mi dà:

```

Bringing eth0 up                 [ok]

Bringing ppp0 up                 [ok]

Plugin pppoe.so loaded.

PPPoE plugin initialized         [ok]

```

Guardando però il log mi accorgo che le cose non sono poi così rosee:

```

Sep 29 17:19:14 darkstar Linux version 2.6.0-test6 (root@darkstar) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #2 Mon Sep 29 13:33:11 CEST 2003

.........................................................................................................

Sep 29 17:19:14 darkstar eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0000

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar pppd[3084]: Plugin pppoe.so loaded.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar pppd[3084]: PPPoE Plugin Initialized

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module escape not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module escape not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module crtscts not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module crtscts not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module _crtscts not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module _crtscts not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module nocrtscts not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module nocrtscts not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module cdtrcts not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module cdtrcts not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module nocdtrcts not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module nocdtrcts not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module xonxoff not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module xonxoff not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module modem not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module modem not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module local not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module local not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module sync not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module sync not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module vj not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar modprobe: FATAL: Module vj not found.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar pppd[3129]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar pppd[3129]: Sending PADI

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar pppd[3129]: HOST_UNIQ successful match

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar pppd[3129]: HOST_UNIQ successful match

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar pppd[3129]: Got connection: 1596

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar pppd[3129]: Connecting PPPoE socket: 00:06:28:25:c5:93 9615 eth0 0x808e358

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar pppd[3129]: Using interface ppp0

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar pppd[3129]: Connect: ppp0 <--> eth0

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar pppd[3129]: Couldn't increase MTU to 1500.

Sep 29 17:19:15 darkstar pppd[3129]: Couldn't increase MRU to 1500

Sep 29 17:19:22 darkstar login(pam_unix)[3178]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Sep 29 17:19:48 darkstar pppd[3129]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Sep 29 17:19:48 darkstar pppd[3129]: Connection terminated.

Sep 29 17:19:48 darkstar pppd[3129]: Doing disconnect

Sep 29 17:19:50 darkstar login(pam_unix)[3178]: session closed for user root

Sep 29 17:19:57 darkstar login(pam_unix)[3190]: session opened for user gandalf by (uid=0)

Sep 29 17:20:01 darkstar nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

Sep 29 17:20:01 darkstar nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Sep 29 17:20:01 darkstar 0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

Sep 29 17:20:02 darkstar agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

Sep 29 17:20:02 darkstar agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

Sep 29 17:20:02 darkstar agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

Sep 29 17:20:23 darkstar ksensors: numerical sysctl 7 2 1 is obsolete.

Sep 29 17:20:36 darkstar pppd[3389]: Plugin pppoe.so loaded.

Sep 29 17:20:36 darkstar pppd[3389]: PPPoE Plugin Initialized

Sep 29 17:20:36 darkstar pppd[3389]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Sep 29 17:20:36 darkstar pppd[3389]: Using interface ppp0

Sep 29 17:20:36 darkstar pppd[3389]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

Sep 29 17:20:36 darkstar pppoe[3392]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Sep 29 17:20:36 darkstar pppoe[3392]: PPP session is 5527

Sep 29 17:20:37 darkstar pppd[3389]: local  IP address 80.117.111.98

Sep 29 17:20:37 darkstar pppd[3389]: remote IP address 192.168.100.1

Sep 29 17:20:39 darkstar pppoe[3392]: Bad TCP checksum fbff

Sep 29 17:20:48 darkstar pppd[3129]: Sending PADI

Sep 29 17:20:48 darkstar pppd[3129]: HOST_UNIQ mismatch: 00000d40 %i

Sep 29 17:20:48 darkstar pppd[3129]: Failed to negotiate PPPoE connection: 25 Inappropriate ioctl for device

Sep 29 17:20:48 darkstar pppd[3129]: Exit.

```

Anche con il kernel 2.4.21 ho +o- gli stessi errori!!

Alle 17:20:36 mi sono collegato con il classico 'adsl-start'. Se però mi disconnetto non riesco più a connettermi a meno che non riavvii il sistema!

Qualcuno sa mica darmi qualche indizio! Ho provato a cercate qualche informazione sul sito di rp-pppoe, ma direi che non mi è stato molto di aiuto!

GrazieLast edited by Gandalf98 on Tue Sep 30, 2003 7:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gandalf98

uhhh mamma non pensavo proprio di riuscire a postare questo topic!!

Sono circa 10 ore ( leggasi DIECI ORE!!!) che provo e riprovo, ma nulla... cliccavo su invia ed i browser (Mozilla, Konqueror, Opera, IE) rimanevano inermi, mahhhhh

----------

## cerri

Se lanci il comando

```
# depmod
```

che output hai?

----------

## Gandalf98

Buongiornooo

Se lancio depmod, l'output è inesistente!! Mi ridà il prompt

----------

## cerri

Hai abilitato nel kernel la funzione di autoload dei moduli?

----------

## Gandalf98

Kernel automounter version 4 support (also supports v3) (AUTOFS4_FS) attivata, e NON come modulo!!

----------

## cerri

No, quello e' l'automount del filesystem.

Cerca nel supporto dei moduli.

----------

## Gandalf98

Scusa, ma appena ho visto autoload ho subito pensato al FS non so nemmeno perchè???

Comunque:

Enable loadable module support MODULES

Module unloading MODULE_UNLOAD

KAutomatic kernel module loading MOD

sono attivati

----------

## ema

eccomi qua

ho attivato il kernel mode a modo mio, xche nn sapevo come fare per la gentoo (sono reduce dalla suse)

ho scaricato il pacchetto: ppp-2.4.2b2.tar.gz e rp-pppoe-3.5.tar.gz

scompattali

installa ppp-2.4.2b2.tar.gz (./configure, make, make install)

procedi anche col rp-pppoe. dando al configure l'opzione --enable-plugin=/root/ppp-2.4.2b2 (ammesso che sia quella la dir del ppp che hai scaricato

a questo punto make e make install. dovrebbe compilare anche pppoe.so nella dir /etc/ppp/plugins.

modifica /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf e abilita il plugin (è nella dir che dice nello stesso file di configurazione)

lancia adsl-start e dovrebbe funzionare

ema

----------

## Gandalf98

Grazie!

Ora funziona, ho usato ppp-2.4.2b3 visto che era disponibile!!

Mi restano due domande:

-)La versione ppp-2.4.1-r14 nel portage non dovrebbe avere già tutte le      patch necessarie per il pppoe??

-)Dalla documentazione mi sembrava di aver capito che non serviva più rp-pppoe, infatti ppp fornisce già il suo plugin, ma nonostante abbia provato e riprovato non sono riuscito ad effettuare il collegamento! Ho interpretato male??

Grazie a tutti

Gandalf

----------

## ema

avevo anche io questo dubbio! alla fine, siccome nn ci capivo molto, ho proceduto alla vecchia maniera 'a mano' e cosi funziona  :Smile:  dunque nn indago oltre  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi restano due domande:
> 
> -)La versione ppp-2.4.1-r14 nel portage non dovrebbe avere già tutte le      patch necessarie per il pppoe??
> ...

 

Voi ci siete senz'altro già arrivati da tempo... Però, adesso anch'io.

Questa connessione è eseguita con i seguenti comandi:

```

gentoo-laptop cloc3 # emerge -C rp-pppoe

gentoo-laptop cloc3 # pppd eth0

Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/rp-pppoe.so loaded.

RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.2

gentoo-laptop cloc3 # route -en

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

172.16.200.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG        0 0          0 lo

0.0.0.0         172.16.200.254  0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0

gentoo-laptop cloc3 # route add default ppp0

gentoo-laptop cloc3 # ping www.google.it

PING www.google.akadns.net (66.102.11.104) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 66.102.11.104: icmp_seq=1 ttl=245 time=92.5 ms

```

Dovrò ancora aggiustare qualcosa per utilizzare net.ppp0 (sono imbranato e mi ci vorrà del tempo).

Comunque le istruzioni buone per attivare il kernel-mode sono contenute in:

file:/usr/share/doc/ppp-2.4.2-r2/html/pppoe.html

----------

## cloc3

Adesso ho quadrato il cerchio.

In precedenza, avevo rimosso rp-pppoe solo per dimostrare che non è indispensabile per la connessione. Si può fare /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start - dunque il kernel funziona. Però rp-pppoe mi è comodo, perchè uso tk-pppoe.

Il fatto è che mi intestardivo ad emulare ema. Con una piccola differenza: lui sa compilare a manina, io no.

Per noi nubbi nessun timore: gentoo il plugin lo compila lui, basta sapere dove sta. Anzichè cercare in /etc/ppp/plugin/rp-pppoe.so, si aggiunga in /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf la seguente riga:

```

LINUX_PLUGIN=/usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/rp-pppoe.so

```

E adesso:

```

gentoo-laptop cloc3 # adsl-start

. Connected!

gentoo-laptop cloc3 #

```

Una botta e vai. A gonfie vele!

----------

## ema

/me modesto mode on

ueue arrossisco!! pare che ora sia un supereroe!!  :Smile: 

al massimo un supereroe contro la municipale, visto come guido!

----------

## cloc3

 *ema wrote:*   

> /me modesto mode on
> 
> ueue arrossisco!! pare che ora sia un supereroe!! 
> 
> al massimo un supereroe contro la municipale, visto come guido!

 

Eh no! senza i tuoi post, sarei ancora a contare i puntini di adsl-start.

PS. sto peparando un riassunto di questa storia.

----------

